# FWC Stopped me twice this weekend



## bailey (Apr 4, 2012)

Tried to go out Friday, too rough. Coming back thru pass at NAS and towards Big lagoon FWC stops and checks me. I think random, no big deal. Saturday, went out trolling for a little while, come back thru the pass and the same FWC officer stops me, boards my boat, looks thru coolers, boat wells, bait boxes, and live well. I told him he had just stopped me the day before, but he had to see. Told him I was shutout again, had to see for himself. Simply amazing, both bad days water wise (not to mention fishing wise). Anyone else get the same treatment this weekend?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Guess I am about due, they haven't got me in about 6 times out.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Have been stopped three times in one day annoying but they have a job to do


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Got stopped by the Coast Guard 3 miles out in the Gulf Thursday. Said the fine for red snapper was $2500 for the first fish and $600 for each fish after the 1 st after he takes you to jail. Also possible 6 months prison time. Luckily I threw all the snapper back all I had we're Trigger. I got the message they,re serious.


----------



## bailey (Apr 4, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

This snapper situation is getting kinda nuts!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

My first four trips out of Destin in 2010 I was stopped all four times. Each time we had empty coolers (the oil spill wasn't exactly helping us out). 

What is interesting is that I've been out of the 4th of July and there is not an FWC boat to be found.


----------



## Bayfisher95 (Dec 20, 2010)

they are too busy doing laps around crab island looking for drunks...


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah they wait at the pass in Destin. Seems they stop anyone with fishing poles..


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:yes: When I launch from 17th ave, they wait for us to return and they walk over from ther cool office after seeing me come back on thier hiddne camera and check our coolers, they are very friendly people, I start up a conversation with them and they let me know all the gossip on the water, I have ask them which light pole have the camera but they will not say :no:, they are great guys and they are doing what my tax dollars ask them to do. :thumbup:


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Naby said:


> What is interesting is that I've been out of the 4th of July and there is not an FWC boat to be found.


If you have ever stayed for the fireworks, you cant miss them. They are everywhere. They have to keep all the idiots (sorry inexperienced boaters) from killing each other at night.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never had a problem with them, they do a good and mostly thankless job. The other thread that is talking about what rights we have as boaters is pretty interesting. I understand that we basically have no rights with regards to them stopping, boarding, and searching a boat. I don't agree with that, but that is off topic.

Anyhow, the one time I was in violation with a slightly undersized AJ the guy let me go and let me keep the fish. When I measured it offshore it was just legal, of course when he measured it the fish was about a half inch or so short. He advised me to get a better ruler (I was using a sticker on my gunwale) and let me go on my way. He did come out of nowhere though, or maybe he was on his way somewhere and stopped us. We were well north of the Destin pass on our way to boggy Bayou and all of a sudden I look back and there he is. I look back fairly often so he must have been flying to come out of nowhere like that.

What I disagree with is the special ops or SWAT unit that FWC has (and the militarization of all police for that matter), I think they even went to the Super Bowl in Dallas to help with security a few years ago. I'm pretty sure that the FWC doesn't need a SWAT team and certainly has no business at the Super Bowl in another state, what with all the other law enforcement around. I also don't quite understand how they have jurisdiction in federal waters but there must be some type of reciprocity agreement between the states and the feds. A friend was stopped by what he described as an FWC ship a few years ago about 40 miles out, they were asked if they had any weapons...


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

kandv2000 said:


> If you have ever stayed for the fireworks, you cant miss them. They are everywhere. They have to keep all the idiots (sorry inexperienced boaters) from killing each other at night.


Yeah, I figured that they must be around just not checking fisherman.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

When I had my boat I got stopped nearly everyday. I almost think they just get bored and want to see what is going on  Anyways it really isn't much of a hassle as long as you are legal (fish and equipment wise).


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

What an incredible investment in taxpayers money. Screw the Blue Angels. Save the snappers.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Naby said:


> I've never had a problem with them, they do a good and mostly thankless job. The other thread that is talking about what rights we have as boaters is pretty interesting. I understand that we basically have no rights with regards to them stopping, boarding, and searching a boat. I don't agree with that, but that is off topic.
> 
> Anyhow, the one time I was in violation with a slightly undersized AJ the guy let me go and let me keep the fish. When I measured it offshore it was just legal, of course when he measured it the fish was about a half inch or so short. He advised me to get a better ruler (I was using a sticker on my gunwale) and let me go on my way. He did come out of nowhere though, or maybe he was on his way somewhere and stopped us. We were well north of the Destin pass on our way to boggy Bayou and all of a sudden I look back and there he is. I look back fairly often so he must have been flying to come out of nowhere like that.
> 
> What I disagree with is the special ops or SWAT unit that FWC has (and the militarization of all police for that matter), I think they even went to the Super Bowl in Dallas to help with security a few years ago. I'm pretty sure that the FWC doesn't need a SWAT team and certainly has no business at the Super Bowl in another state, what with all the other law enforcement around. I also *don't quite understand how they have jurisdiction in federal waters but there must be some type of reciprocity agreement between the states and the feds.* A friend was stopped by what he described as an FWC ship a few years ago about 40 miles out, they were asked if they had any weapons...


I would guess the Feds have given them power to enforce Federal law because they are the most prevalent around here and they do uphold the laws offshore. That is why Texas told the Feds to do your own dirty work.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> I would guess the Feds have given them power to enforce Federal law because they are the most prevalent around here and they do uphold the laws offshore. That is why Texas told the Feds to do your own dirty work.


They are deputised US Customs officers, just like Range Patrol on Eglin are Deputised US Marshals, and DOT Officers also have federal authority (although im not sure who through). That allows them to enforce federal law and use federal statutes when necessary.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

bfish said:


> Got stopped by the Coast Guard 3 miles out in the Gulf Thursday. Said the fine for red snapper was $2500 for the first fish and $600 for each fish after the 1 st after he takes you to jail. Also possible 6 months prison time. Luckily I threw all the snapper back all I had we're Trigger. I got the message they,re serious.



That's insane!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

FWC has a Cutter around 100ft I think they do multi day missions on, it is based out of the Big Bend area I believe.

Check this baby out, only in Texas.


----------



## hard bottom (Apr 16, 2008)

*Unlawful Search*

They have a right to a safety inspection of your gear. I show them my gear and deny them access if I'm not in the mood. I'm sick of the constant harassment and government control.


----------

